# Was ist LLC DC-DC?



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon der Titel sag würd mich interessieren was es mit der LLC DC-DC Technik der neuen P9 auf sich hat. Worin liegt der Unterschied zur DC-DC technik?


----------



## Acid (15. Oktober 2010)

Anwender mit besonderen Ansprüchen sollen von der Dark Power Pro P9-Serie überzeugt werden. Be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 wird es mit 650, 750, 900, 1.000 und 1.200 Watt geben.* Die P9-Serie soll sich laut Be quiet durch LLC DC-DC Technologie auszeichnen, was einen effizienteren Schaltungsaufbau, weniger Bauteile, kürzere, verlustreduzierte Schaltungsvorgänge und eine geringere Wärmeentwicklung und höhere Effizienz zur Folge habe.* Dadurch kann 80 Plus Gold (bis zu 93 Prozent Effizienz) erreicht werden.

steht hier hier im Artikel von PCGH, habs mal fett markiert.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Hulkhardy1

Das ist eine LLC-Resonanzwandlertopologie mit nachfolgender DC-DC Technologie.
Der Vorteil der LLC-Resonanz Topologie sind die geringeren Schaltverluste gegenüber einer klassischen Topologie.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. November 2010)

Hallo

Jetzt das ganze noch 'etwas' ausführlicher:

*LLC-Resonanzwandler*​
Bei der LLC-Resonanz Topologie (auch als Zero Voltage/Zero Current Switching Technology bezeichnet), handelt es um eine Weiterentwicklung der bisherigen, mit Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) arbeitenden, Schalttechnologie.
Hierbei hat man eine Spule und einen Kondensator vor dem Transformator, sowie eine weitere Spule parallel zum Transformator hinzugefügt.
Diese zusätzlichen Bauteile führen dazu, dass der Schaltvorgang (der mit einer Rechteckspannung angesteuert wird) am Trafo „weicher“ wird, was zur Folge hat, das die Schaltverluste geringer werden, aber auch die Sendeleistung, was auch höhere Arbeitsfrequenzen mit diesem Aufbau ermöglicht.
Durch die geringeren Schaltverluste sowie der höheren Arbeitsfrequenz wird eine höhere Effizienz bei gleichzeitig beswserer Elektromagnetischer Verträglichkeit. Höhere Arbeitsfrequenzen erlauben es ebenso den Transformator kompakter zu bauen.
Aufgrund des Aufbaues und der Funktion der LLC-Resonanztopologie arbeitet man nicht mehr mit der Modulation der Pulsweiten sondern durch Modulation der Frequenz im Primärkreis.

Ein Nachteil dieser Technologie ist, dass die hinzugefügten Bauteile den Regelkreis verlängern, was zu einem etwas¬ trägeren Nachregeln bei Lastwechseln führen kann.

Ein Vorteil dieser Technologie, neben einer höheren Effizienz und deutlich besseren EMV Eigenschaften gegenüber PWM Geregelten Geräten ist, dass sie auch lastfrei betrieben werden können.

 

*DC-DC Technologie*​

Die DC-DC Technologie bezeichnet sog. Abwärtswandler (engl. Buck Converter oder dt. auch als Schaltregler bezeichnet), wie sie z.B. auf der Grafikkarte oder auf dem Mainboard (z.B. für die CPU zu finden sind), um aus einer größeren Spannung eine kleinere zu wandeln. Hierbei wird die Überschüssige Spannung nicht, wie bei einem Linearregler, „verbraten“ sondern durch Schaltvorgänge gewandelt.
Bei einem klassischem Aufbau, bei dem sowohl die +5V als auch die +12V Leitung durch den Transformator erzeugt werden müssen die Ausgänge vom Transformator belastet werden. Sollte keine Last am Ausgang des Transformators (=Sekundären Seite) anliegen, so kann es im schlimmsten Falle vorkommen, dass die Spannung auf der Sekundären Seite den gewünschten Bereich deutlich überschreitet, was durchaus unangenehme Folgen für die dann angeschlossene(n) Komponente(n) haben kann. Aus diesem Grunde werden in einigen Netzteilen intern Lasten verbaut bzw sind mit einer ‚no Load Operation Protection‘ oder Unterlastschutz ausgestattet.
Da eine Spannungsquelle auch einen Widerstand besitzt (der sog. Innere Widerstand), fällt die Spannung unter Last ab. Um dieses zu kompensieren muss die Spannungsquelle die Spannung nachregeln.
Bei einem klassischem Aufbau des Netzteiles besitzt der Transformator 2 Sekundäre Wicklungen: eine für die +12V Spannung und eine für die +5V Spannung. Wenn jetzt eine dieser Leitungen stark belastet wird, die andere aber nur sehr leicht, so führt das dazu, dass die Spannung an dem belasteten Ausgang (leicht) abfällt. Um das zu kompensieren kann das Netzteil nachregeln, was aber dazu führen würde das die Spannung am unbelasteten Ausgang ansteigen würde.
Diese ungleichmäßige Belastung, als Querbelastung (engl. Crossload) bezeichnet, ist bei aktuellen Rechnern die Regel. Alle Stromhungrigen Komponenten werden aus der +12V Leitung versorgt, so dass die +3,3V und +5V Leitung nur sehr schwach belastet wird.
Als Hersteller kann man das Netzteil natürlich auch so designen, dass es mit dieser Art von Querbelastung (wenig Last auf der +5V Leitung, aber hohe Last auf der +12V Leitung), sehr gute Spannungswerte bietet. Das führt allerdings gleichzeitig auch dazu, dass die Spannungen die ATX Spezifikationen verlassen können, wenn das Netzteil mit einer starken Last auf der +5V Leitung aber einer geringen auf der +12V Leitung betreibt, was durchaus vorkommen kann, da man als Hersteller nie weiß, mit was für einem System das Netzteil betrieben werden könnte.
Bei der DC-DC Technologie treten diese Stolpersteine nicht auf, hier ist es egal, wie das Netzteil belastet wird. Da die Schaltwandler keine Last benötigen und aus dem Transformator mit +12V versorgt werden, ist die Belastung des Gerätes beliebig, da bei jeder Last auch die +12V Leitung belastet wird, gibt es auch keine Probleme mit der Querbelastung. Ein Netzteil mit DC-DC Netzteile regelt jede der 3 Spannungen (+3,3V/+5V/+12V) separat.
Der Nachteil dieser Technologie sind die höheren Kosten, was bei Geräten der Mittelklasse einen spürbar höheren Preis zur Folge hätte, so dass man es bisher kaum bei Netzteilen unter etwa 700W vorfinden kann.
Der Vorteil ist eine höhere Effizienz und Spannungsstabilität bei Querbelastung. Außerdem  muss man sich keine Gedanken über die Belastung des Netzteiles machen, da alle Spannungen aus der +12V Leitung generiert werden und alle Spannungen über einen Seperaten Regelkreis verfügen.






Um wieder auf unsere Produkte zurück zu kommen:
Hier bauen die Dark Power Pro P8 und P9 auf der LLC-Resonanzwandler Topologie auf, kombiniert mit der DC-DC Technologie.
Die DC-DC Technologie findet in der Straight Power E8 Serie Verwendung.


----------



## poiu (2. November 2010)

Hier mal ein link, aber die Seite ist nicht Grade die beste  ist aber glaube ich der einzige Deutsche Bericht zu LCC

Technic3D Artikel: LLC-Resonanzwandler: Ein neues Schaltprinzip für PC-Netzteile | Seite 2: PC-Netzteile bis dato | Hardware


----------



## Philipus II (2. November 2010)

Zu den Crossloads:
Das einzig mir bekannte Netzteil mit klassischem Aufbau, dass bei Querbelastung einem guten DC-DC Netzteil ebenbürtig ist, ist das Seasonic S12II bronze. Das ist übrigens von der Elektronik und den Messwerten her top (aber alles andere als leise).
Wer sich für die Messergebnisse interessiert, findet bei jonnyguru einen guten Test.
Man kann also auch mit klassischem Aufbau ähnliche Ergebnisse erreichen. Die meisten klassischen Designs tun dies aber nicht.
Aktuell scheint es so, als würde auch zukünftig primär die 12V Leitung belastet werden. Daher optimieren die Netzteilhersteller natürlich auf grosse 12V Lasten bei eher kleiner Restbelastung. Der Trend geht daher definitiv zu DC-DC und erreicht immer die Mittelklasse.
Die Ausnahme bilden nur Athlon XP Systeme und älter.


----------



## maGic (9. Januar 2014)

Oh mann, ich war lang nicht hier.. und Recherchie nach LLC Schaltnetzteil bin ich hier gestolpert und auch wenn es 3 Jahre alt ist, muss ich es loswerden 


Eins erzähle ich euch: LLC Schaltnetzteil ist keine moderne Entwicklung !!
diese Technologie wurde Ende 1960er in USA von Frima names Tektronix*  eingesetzt, was ich weiss.
Tektronix 7904 Oszilloskop nutze diese Technik in Netzteil und ist fast unkaputtbar (bis auf Hochspannungspule)

Kleines Lektüre zu diese Netzteil: LLC Netzteil Tektronix

Schönes Grüss
Matt


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber bei ATX-Schaltnetzteilen ist es neu bzw wurde bis vor kurzem nicht genutzt.

Es hat nämlich auch einige Nachteile wie z.B. einen recht hohen Energiegehalt im Primärkreis sowie eher gemächliche Regelung.
Und insbesondere der Preis...


----------

